# TT wont start...



## TTdigaz (Apr 11, 2020)

My tt wont start, I opened the bonnet and found two lumps on the battery, Had them tested one came back positive I hope it's not terminal...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Keep us posted on the current situation.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

That's shocking :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Accumulating puns?
Electro light jokes should result in charges and an overnight cell.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John-H said:


> Accumulating puns?
> Electro light jokes should result in charges and an overnight cell.


 :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Accumulating puns?
> ...


Its taken John 3 months to come up with that. :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I knew it would go down flat


----------

